# Łódź, Poland: ALLINCLUSIVE!



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi! I`ve decided to start my own thread about my city.
I`ll be showin` you places I like or which are interesting for me.
Upload: every weekend or more often if I find time 
So, let`s start, enjoy and I encourage you to comment


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Old Town*

The Blessed Virgin Mary Assumption Church and Kościelna [Church] Street





















































































































To be continued...


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Old Square


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very very nice kay:


----------



## Tim999 (Mar 6, 2005)

So show us more photos from Lodz and try *to make a description* of each photo or at least part of photos which show a concrete part of city or part of some district. It cause that your thread will be more clear and especially more systematic  Now your descriptions are unsatisfactory.


----------



## Adiks (Jun 22, 2003)

Hi!
As above, try to write descriptions for the photos. And, please, differ the shots u put here, i.e 7 photos of a church, not that great anyway, is a bit of too much. But, keep it goin'!


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ Ok. I`ll take your remarks into consideration [however don`t know what I could write more about it...] but remember I`m just an amateur who wants to show his city


----------



## MightyKC (Dec 20, 2004)

i like the look of your city, old and mysterious kay: 

Looks like the setting for a ghost movie 

Post more :yes:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

MightyKC said:


> Looks like the setting for a ghost movie


Actually in Łódź was made a lot of films [including horrors but not only] and one of the most famous and greatest `Promised Land` which tells about Łódź` history


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Old-town Park [so-called Herring`s Park << name comes from the fact of fish market which was there after II World War]


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Liberty Square*


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Excellent pictures and a wonderful looking city! 

Please keep up the posting!


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Pietryna Street Exclusive*

Pietryna [full name Piotrkowska] is the longest trade street in Europe. There are many shops, cafes, restaurants, clubs etc. It`s the very city centre and hot destination for many tourists and Łódź inhabitants [especially at the weekend]


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Piotrkowska str. continuation - from the south [IS] to the nouth [city centre]*

Independence Square


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Reymont`a Square and surroundings*


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Reymont`a Park (White Factory in the background)*


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Piotrkowska again*

White Factory


















Saint Mathew Church


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Cathedral Square*


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Return to Piotrkowska street*


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Piotrkowska street - Manhattan district*

















































































































































The end of this part; I`ll post next one at te weekend


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Moniuszki street - pt. 1/2*


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Moniuszki street - pt. 2/2*


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Roosvelta street - part 1/2*


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Roosvelta street - pt. 2/2*








































































































































Don`t like these pics, seriously


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Going by tram route no. 10 on foggy day*


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

This city has lots of potential. The older buildings are beautiful. Thanks for the pic's.


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Calm and nice city!


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Surroundings of Ofiar Zbrodni Katyńskiej Square*



























Pic from Sept














































I know the quality is not good but the weather and the camera = sh**... Despite all, enjoy ;-)


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

It was quite good weather today so I decided to go out with the camera 

Today a very short street in Fabryczna district, it's one of the nicest street in the city [imo] : D Let's go















































































































































































































































































Poles said these are sad, are they really? :>


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Some winter wonderland pics takem from Rudzka Mountain  Hope you'll like them 








































































































































And the city centre:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Some really nice and artsy shots of an interesting and possibly underrated city.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Kampflamm said:


> Some really nice and artsy shots of an interesting and possibly* underrated city*.


This only applies to most of Poles, coz foreigners find Łódź to be a nice city


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

I know a lot of time has passed since I posted the last pix so I am very sorry and I'll try to catch up on sharing. These I took on the first day of spring 

*Solidarności Roundabout *




























St. Teresa Church and Faculty of Law of University of Łódź


















*Uniwersytecka st.*


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Pokoju (=peace) Square*


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Back to Uniwersytecka st.













































































































Hope you enjoyed them


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

I know I neglected my own thread but I didn't have inspiration 
Here I am with some common, not extra ordinary snapshots from the city of Łódź, lot No 1


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Lot No 2


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Lot No 3


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Lot No 4


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Lot No 5, the last one from the series ;-)


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Great shots!


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

yay, it's been so long since the last time I was here.. sorry, thanks for your comments and I'll try to catch up on posting new pics!


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

These ones I took on 26th, March

*Independence Square*





























On a tram going along *Piotrkowska st.*
We're passing by Reymont Sq. and Reymont Park


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Piotrkowska st., the intersection with Brzeźna and Radwańska streets*

Piotrkowska st.:











Radwańska st.:




















Brzeźna st.:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Brzeźna street*






































A glance at 10-go Lutego st. which is lovely to me 



















Back to Brzeźna st.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Some photos of *Sienkiewicza st.*





























Perpendicular Abramowskiego street


----------



## kalibob32 (Jan 28, 2010)

so many beautiful polaks everywhere! literally every 2nd chick looks appealing haha!


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

You're right, polish girls are beautiful!


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

the intersection of *Wigury and Sienkiewicza streets*


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Sienkiewicza st.* again














































*Orla st.*


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

the intersection of *Sienkiewicza st. & Piłsudskiego av.*, the main entrance to Galeria Łódzka shopping centre


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Piłsudskiego av.*


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks like a fun town. Thanks!


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ :yes::yes:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

We're at *Piotrkowska street* again, in a semi-pedestrian zone


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

still *Piotrkowska st.*


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

2 pix from *Liberty Sq.*


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

March 26, 2010 was the day of a critical mass. About 300 cyclists took part in it and the new record was beaten then


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you for all those updates; are very nice


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm glad to read that 



Central stop for the night bus network


















In Łódź, it isn't anything surprising to see factories next to sophisticated houses













































And that's it for the journey. Hope you liked it and see you soon!


----------

